# Copic style mit Painter X



## Luke78 (17. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Painter X und ein Wacom Intuos 3 gekauft. Ich würde gerne mit dem Programm Copic ähnlich malen. Es gibt in Painter ja eine Rubrik Grafikmarker, aber trotz allem rumprobieren habe ich keine wirklich zufriedenstellenden Ergebnisse erzielen können. 
Kennt sich jemand mit Painter aus und könnte mir dabei helfen? Oder weiss jemand wo man hierzu im Internet was findet? 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe !


----------

